# Purchasing a used EQ unit and which one?



## sirfifer (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking at purchasing a used DSP1124P. I'm finding some great options used but I'm wondering how concerned I should be with purchasing these items used?

I know that to some extent buying any item used is a concern but there us a HUGE difference in how fragile/vulnerable items are. I would by a used SM58 mic in a heartbeat. You could use it as a hammer with little effect. I would be very careful in buying a large diaphragm tube mike though as they are much more fragile.

What experiences have people had buying a used DSP1124P or other eq unites?

I'm also trying to figure out what I would gain by using something a step up from the DSP1124P. It looks like you can get a DSP1124P used for a VERY compelling price!

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sirfifer said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a used DSP1124P. I'm finding some great options used but I'm wondering how concerned I should be with purchasing these items used?


Would not be too worried about it as long as the seller is someone you trust and can be sure that it is working. As long as its packaged properly it should survive the shipping.



> I would by a used SM58 mic in a heartbeat. You could use it as a hammer with little effect.


thats the truth for sure, Great bullet proof mic.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

sirfifer said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a used DSP1124P. I'm finding some great options used but I'm wondering how concerned I should be with purchasing these items used?


It’s helpful to get some idea of what it was used for. If it was used for live PA, then it probably has been schlepped around from place to place. A unit from a home studio of some kind, or a permanent installation would be a good option, as this equipment usually has an easy life – i.e., no abuse. If you can find one from a home theater, that would be a safe bet as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

